# My betta won't eat his betta flakes?



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

I had my betta for about 3 days now and I finally tried the nutrafin max betta color enhancing flakes. I got It as a freebie packet ( i know this is not good food and I dont like it either ) I tried giving him one flake, he saw it but wouldn't even touch it. I fast him the first two days. I also have aquaeon pellets and I like that more.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Go ahead and toss out those flakes.....they don't really have any nutritional value, plus they cloud your water, plus its hard to regulate how much you feed(which is important with bettas). Just stick with the pellets 

If you're looking to add variety, you can pick up some Frozen Bloodworms(not freeze-dried), thaw a few in a little container of tank water, and feed those to substitute one of his meals 1-3 times a week.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Try some of these pellets. They have a very good reputation, and my betta absolutely loves them. Also, they are very, very nutritious. He gets very excited when he sees me pick up the little baggie of freebies.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

My betta didnt like the flakes at all.... he loves pellets...its by aqueon.


----------

